# Piranhas Eating Plants



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Do any of you feed your piranhas plant life or plants by chance? I feed mine Algae Wafers and they love it. I notice colors are greatly improved by eating it and I know they are getting the nutrition they need that they don't get from other meats.

Any thoughts on this?

SMTT


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

mine generally ignore algea wafers once they are on the gravel, but they do eat my plants - a bit,
and they even have a go at the plastic ones!


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

My rhom sometimes "prunes" an amazon sword I have in it's tank. Funny to watch really.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

P's prune plants 1) create a nest 2) to make sure they have room in front of, behind, and side of to avoid attacks. They are not doing it just to eat them. :







:


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

I don't think piranha GI tract was designed to break down cellulose. I think plants may just serve as roughage. i think plant nutrients are indirectly utilized from the prey that the piranha consume that have the ability to break down cellulose.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

All of my plants are mangled, when I feed them my fish go head on chasing the food and biting at what ever is in front of them, It have became a big pain, as I have to replant them 4-5 times a week. Because they rip them from the gravel. I find Huge bite holes nice and round in them. But I do not beleave they are using them as a souce for food.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I used to have vallisneria strands in my piranha-tank, but my reds mowed them down to stumps within days, so I replaced them by java fern and anubias.
And they occasionally swallow an algae wafer, but I think they just do that by accident.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Vegetarian piranhas LOL


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Don't laugh at my fish :veryangry:








They love to eat algae wafers.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

:rasp:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> Don't laugh at my fish :veryangry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that's not very manly, eh?







:rasp:


----------

